# Still no Rain - lush meadow pic



## Royd Wood (Jul 11, 2012)

Well so the weather says - Saturday 90% 20mm so it could happen. I know alot of us are either in drought or others in floods - Here its just a desert and most of the cows and sheep have been moved to another farm who got rid of his beef last year. Some of my cattle are 4 hours away North where there is plenty of grass. My animals that are still here are on my first cut hay  No chance of second cut unless the rain comes in large amounts


----------



## fair weather chicken (Jul 11, 2012)

royd, we feel your pain. we are 6 + inches short on rain fall. but like you we are supposed to get rain over the weekend. we will say a prayer for all of us. hay is going to be in short supply if no rain soon. we have been watering the garden and our pump needs a rest. we're in southwest lower Michigan 10 miles east of Lake Michigan. everything has been north and east of us.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jul 12, 2012)

Cant believe it - The forcast for rain was Saturday 90% 20mm+ rainfall - NOW completely gone - we are in a mess here and the well will be running out soon. I have no choice but to move the remaining sheep and cattle 4 hours North.


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 12, 2012)

WIsh I could share a little of the rain we got, but alsa there isnt enough to spare.


----------



## Cricket (Jul 12, 2012)

Must be incredibly stressful--sorry for you and your family.  And the critters.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 12, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Cant believe it - The forcast for rain was Saturday 90% 20mm+ rainfall - NOW completely gone - we are in a mess here and the well will be running out soon. I have no choice but to move the remaining sheep and cattle 4 hours North.


 so sorry. It has been Sooooo dry here too.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jul 16, 2012)

Still no rain and none due - heres a pic of what used to be 20 acres of lush grazing meadow


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 16, 2012)

Aww, I hate to see that.

I'd come do a rain dance for ya, but I'm afraid I'd scare off all the clouds.


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey,by the way.......what's a gal gotta do to get you to come to the states for Herdstock?


----------



## Royd Wood (Jul 16, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Hey,by the way.......what's a gal gotta do to get you to come to the states for Herdstock?


I'd love to show up but think it will be next year as its going to be an annual event you know - you did know that eh


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 16, 2012)

I feel your pain, Royd.  

I've become an OCD radar watcher....if they say we have so much as a 10% chance for precipitation....I can't look away from the radar.  I watch it come closer, and closer......and then *poof* it disappears.   It's like our area has an umbrella over it.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 16, 2012)

We have been doing okay here, We did have a good month with no rain, but got some this past week.  But I have started watching the radar out west, praying for rain for all the dry areas so there is some hope for better crops for the rest of the year.  I will add parts of Canada to my list of areas to pray for.  I don't know how people that are already paying their bills are going to manage even higher food costs for their family and for their livestock.    come on RAIN!!!!


----------



## Cricket (Jul 16, 2012)

Will pasture that damaged have to be replanted?  Is this just the first year it has been so dry there?  We had very little snow last winter and it's very dry here in Vermont.  We got an inch last night and maybe more storms tomorrow, but there's just no reserve.  Last year was one of the wettest summers on record for us.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jul 16, 2012)

Cricket said:
			
		

> Will pasture that damaged have to be replanted?  Is this just the first year it has been so dry there?  We had very little snow last winter and it's very dry here in Vermont.  We got an inch last night and maybe more storms tomorrow, but there's just no reserve.  Last year was one of the wettest summers on record for us.


Oh for sure we are looking at seeding - while the animals are gone we will get it done somwhere between late August and September - depending on the weather and potential rainfall


----------



## TeamChaos (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm watching the rain disappear before it gets here too- we're in SW WI and it's dry, dry, dry. Fortunately, we've got a few springs on the farm that I've been able to use for animal water but our biggest spring fed pond got hit w/ blue green algae so I've had to keep everyone faaar away from it. Scary.


----------



## RemudaOne (Jul 16, 2012)

Misery loves company, I'm right there with ya.  Here ya go......












I'm starting on a little bit of pasture reno on the small overnight paddock right now.  Sprayed with Grazon today.  Will be researching what kind of forage will grow best on chalk dust and rock.... :/ 



Editted to add: BTW, my father was born and raised in Oshkosh


----------



## Royd Wood (Jul 16, 2012)

Dead fields competition I think your just winning Remuda but only just


----------



## RemudaOne (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow, I finally won something....LOL!  Not exactly my first choice of titles .  

I took this 5 minutes ago.  So close, yet so farrrrrr!


----------



## RemudaOne (Jul 16, 2012)

Thought I'd also post a picture from this spring....






Those were the days...... Sigh


----------



## Royd Wood (Jul 16, 2012)

RemudaOne said:
			
		

> Wow, I finally won something....LOL!  Not exactly my first choice of titles .
> 
> I took this 5 minutes ago.  So close, yet so farrrrrr!
> 
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/remuda1/ae126bb3.jpg


Oh we have had a few of those "so close yet so far " days including today. Your Spring shot reminds me of happy days.

Its so bad around here we have had two calls today from sheep breeders who are selling whole flocks and a Galloway breeder who wants to reduce his stock by half as NOBODY has any hay for feeding now and winter.
Tough times ahead


----------



## RemudaOne (Jul 17, 2012)

My prayers are with you all Royd. We experienced a lot of flock and herd dispersals and reductions last year with the drought that was more severe than most years. Sheep and livestock prices took a BIG hit and then this spring were outrageously high when folks started rebuilding flocks and herds. 

It was also shocking how many hay and alfalfa sellers from up North were selling here for ridiculously high prices..... Sometimes for nothing more than native pasture grass hay. Of course, there's not been much of a drop in prices either. Once they go up, they tend to stay that way. Thankfully our spring rains were pretty good and local growers have been able to put up some hay. Y'all will probably be finding people from down here hauling hay up there. Buyer beware.

Take care, I hope it gets better for you.


----------



## greybeard (Jul 18, 2012)

I saw the pics Royd and Remuda--that ain't drought till the cracks are 3" wide 1/2 mile long, and no bottom.

(it's pretty bad when we are vying for the worst conditioned pasture huh?)

I'll try to get a pic of mine tomorrow, but ya ain't gonna like what Texas looks like this July.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jul 22, 2012)

greybeard said:
			
		

> I saw the pics Royd and Remuda--that ain't drought till the cracks are 3" wide 1/2 mile long, and no bottom.
> 
> (it's pretty bad when we are vying for the worst conditioned pasture huh?)
> 
> I'll try to get a pic of mine tomorrow, but ya ain't gonna like what Texas looks like this July.


 Trust me there's cracks out there but only 2' wide and 1/4 mile long 
Anyway its RAINING at last all be it a 7 minute deluge and just had a quick power outage - dont think it will last long but more promised this week ???????


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 22, 2012)

Didn't know fellow BYHers would stoop so low as to brag about the width and length of their cracks!   

I feel bad for everyone suffering from drought conditions----we got quite a bit of rain last week, but not near enough to make up.  Royd, hope everything goes o.k. with moving your animals----that must be hard to go through.


----------



## boykin2010 (Jul 22, 2012)

I wish I could send some rain your way. It has been raining about every other day here. In good amounts too. Yesterday we got a good rain and our power went out. We actually had to mow our pasture last week because the sheep couldn't catch up. Its such a shame.


----------



## KWAK (Jul 23, 2012)

whats geen grass? Beats me...


----------



## josh123 (Sep 13, 2012)

I can relate to you Royd, I also had a deep loss two years ago in the drought.Loosing out the crop cuts, and keeping pets here and there out of hope did took a toll on me emotionally. Just keep trying your best and yeah keep an eye on any arrangement or adjustment that you can manage to get this hardtime pass.

-------------------------
biobanking


----------

